# Ibs c? Help this is the worst



## JoseV14 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello my name is jose, i would like to know if anyone else is going through what i am.

This all started near the vacations of christmas last year, i was going through a breakup and i had alot of time with this other . It was also one of my first real relationship that last about 2 yrs. i know im young but i really liked her since the end of 7th and ended my freshman year. After we broke up i began having chest pains that hurt bad and shortnesss pf breath due to me thinking i was getting a heart disease. I seriously thought i was getting a heart attack and i would google my symptoms just making it worse and i couldnt get it out of my head. I told my mom to take me to the hospital and they said i had asthma, but i had not had any problems since i was 10 when i was told it was like i guess controlled?. I thought this was funny and just went on with it , i still kept getting the pains even with a inhaler so i told her to take me again when they said i had a muscle that was behind my chest cavity that was swollen or something so they gave me ibroprofen (i dont lnow how to spell it). I would take it and it would stop my pain and was feeling better but i would tale it everyday as directed .

After this a new problem was happening which was constipation. I had never really expirinced this so i just thought it was a phase . I got scared cause i never had to go and so stopped eating like before . I was eating less and therefore lost weight. I told my mom and she noticed so we went to the doctor . He sent me to get xrays and check my blood to see if i had anemia or diabetes. I kept bugging my mom to asl for the results till they finally told me i had nothing.

I get really paranoid thinking im gonna have cancer and keep telling my mom im gonna die but is it me just always thinking about this 24/7? Ive noticed that on days im with my friends i forget and somehow feel better. I never feel tired or like i cant do anything. The only thjng is that it ruins my life and i guess you can say kind of depressed because i dont like being with people alot and usuallly feel emotional thinking this js it for me.

Its been months and my doctors keep saying its my anxiety as it is really bad . Im 15 and i hope this isnt anything worsee pleases help.(p.s sorry for the long story )


----------



## Nevermore6 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Jose, I'm glad you got checked out by the doctor. Maybe it is all emotional. Maybe your breakup felt like a punch to the gut, and your poor gut is still really bruised and feeling it.

Are you involved in sports? Maybe get out there are work through this. Focus on things you're good at. And do eat. If you don't eat there's nothing for your gut to work on. And drink only pure water. Meaning only drink water. No sodas or other sugary stuff.

Good luck!


----------

